# Nex 5N pix



## SixShotEspressO (Dec 17, 2011)

So I just got my sony 5N and I am glad I did, here are some early pix. just getting to know it.





untitled shoot-00454.jpg by SixShotEspresso, on Flickr



untitled shoot-00453-2.jpg by SixShotEspresso, on Flickr
nexFLASH-00240.jpg by SixShotEspresso, on Flickr


----------



## BlairWright (Dec 17, 2011)

I have one too, they produce excellent images, I can't wait for the 7 to arrive.

What lens did you use for this shot?


----------



## SixShotEspressO (Dec 17, 2011)

I only have the 18-55 or kit lens it comes with right now. I have already ordered the 55-210. But I really want the 24mm 2.8


----------



## Nicostorm (Dec 19, 2011)

I want the 30mm macro for my 5n. Seems like a fun lens and it can focus with 1cm.


----------



## SixShotEspressO (Dec 21, 2011)

hmmmmmm, didn't know 'bout that one. (the 30mm)


----------



## Nicostorm (Dec 22, 2011)

It's 9.5cm focusing distance from the sensor. Its basically 1-2 cm from the subject to the barrel of the lens. I tried it at the store which was impressive. I wouldnt use it for main macro work cause i have the Nikon and 85mm macro lens....but the 30mm looks like fun.


----------

